# Today's journey



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

After waking up at 4 to the sounds of the coffee pot sucking up the last bit of water, I'm off to the friendly confines of the turkey woods. After a quick stop at the gas station, which included a "good luck" to a fellow outdoorsman and his young son who are also "dressed for success", I'm headed up I75 to a friend's property. I've hunted this 10 acres probably 20 times since last October. I know where the birds roost and have seen my fair share of gobblers at various times of the day. However, to this point, they have had the last laugh.

According to the radar, there are thunderstorms on the way. I've seen birds moving around in foul weather so I'm not discouraged by the forecast. I'm gonna set up my pop up right now and get settled in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Not the most graceful entrance into the woods but not bad for a big lummox like myself. I put a jake and hen decoy about 20 yards uphill from me. I'm set up under some pines and the decoys are in a big dusting bowl. I'm not as close to the roost as I'd like because it's too close to the property line. I'm on a ridge so I get a good look over the swampy area behind me where the deer and turkeys like to call home.

The wind is blowing through the trees and it's pretty muggy already. I just hope it's not a long, sustained rain. The birds are starting to chirp so I'm going to sit and listen as the woods awaken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

The first gobbles. Surprisingly, they came from an area to my right that I wasn't aware roosted gobblers. Now I play that game in my head "to call or nor to call." Hmmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

DAMN! A gobbler cam up from the swamp behind me. I heard the gobbles get louder and it finally appeared over the ridge. I clucked a couple times to let it know "i was here.". It stood there for a few seconds, gobbled, and continued around behind me. It was headed over to the other toms who are gobbling away on the neighbors property. I like to call that neighbor "All You Can Eat" because he feeds the deer and turkey. Despite my subtle approach, I couldn't get that gobbler to come into range. The lure of the buffet and his fellow gobblers were more than I could overcome. 

.....and the roar of thunder kicks in from the southwest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

patience patience patience


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

The first few drops of rain have begun to fall and the vocal gobblers are still gorging themselves on the everlasting free meal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

excellent play by play keep up the good work:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I too am enjoying your play by play!

Careful, pretty strong line of storms moving through, but the worst is south.

Youll be ok if you're north of Flint


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm not north of Flint. I'm in northern Oakland County and said storms are at the doorstep.

I just had a tom and 2 hens stroll through the woods at All-you-can-eat's. I tried a soft call but couldn't get his attention. He's already got 2 laadies with him...what's he need my "rubber doll" for?. :lol: Had I been in my truck, I would have gotten a good look at them. 

I hope they double back over the hill so I can kiss him with my Benelli Super Nova-Ducks Unlimited variety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

It's been raining pretty steady for a while now. I'm in the pop up so it's not a big deal....I just don't know how much the birds will move in this kind of weather.

Calling seems futile with the noise of the rain. 

Call? Don't call? Move? Don't move? Stay? Don't stay? Take a leak? Hold it?. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

2 shots were just fired off in the distance. That's encouraging.

I can't say the same for the lightning I just saw. YIKES!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great post . Like the live updates...


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Due51, the John Madden of play-by-play turkey hunting. :lol: :lol: Keep it up i'm pullin' for ya. 

Got up at 5 am but I saw the T-storms coming on radar and opted to sit it out at home as it's supposed to clear for a while this afternoon.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

The rain is done in Washtenaw county, sky's are breaking up to the west. It's headed your way. Hang in there.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Haven't seen or heard anything for an hour and a half. The rain has subsided a little, so I hope the birds want to get up and stretch their legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

There goes another bird over to All You Can Eat's. That guy has the market cornered on these birds. Crap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Not as good as hunting myself but your giving me a fix.

I would still call once in a while so they still know your there. When they get full and their ladies wander off they may come looking for miss rubber doll.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've done a cluck every 15 seconds or so for about 2 minutes. I just saw another bird walking to the grand buffet. Nice tom. 

The rain has stopped and the other birds are singing. I'm hoping for some activity here soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a bird to answer the call and I can see him struttin from 75 yards away but he will not come any closer. He's very wary and I don't want to over-call. argh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hot Damn boys! All You Can Eat actually helped me out. He pulled out of his driveway right where the gobbler was standing. He pushed him right to me. I peeked out my left window and I was stunned to see the big boy 15 feet away. I slowly slid the gun out the window and squeezed off the kill shot before he could get behind a bush.

Woo Hoo! I'm shaking like a leaf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

HANG IN THERE at this point i would try a excited hen approch get aliitle crazy and vocal then shut right up the toms will come to see what the heck is going on .but don'nt do it for very long . 

plumbdog


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

CONGRATS good job 

plumbdog


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the bird ..Way to hang in there ..:woohoo1:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job, congratulations! I enjoyed your posts all morning. What a great ending.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I'll get the pictures up as soon as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Way ta go!


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

the phone cam will do for now. give us a fix will'ya


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry. I don't know how to load a photo from my phone onto the site. I looked around but didn't see an upload link.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

10" beard exactly
7/8" spurs
Taken down with a Benelli Super Nova - DU with full choke
Winchester Supreme 3" #6


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

great post. my morning was very similar. I had to battle the land owners bird feeder by the front window of the house...hard pulling them away from that thing.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

WOOT!

Way to get it done! Most folks slept in today, but from the reports I've gotten, the birds were talking and active!!!

Congrats again!!!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

patience patience patience !!!!


congrats


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

what a great thread.

congrats!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Due,

That's got to be one of the best play by play accounts of a hunt I've read. Nice job on the bird buddy. I might have to get one of those new fangled phones so I can post my hunts while they are happening. Do they make a waterproof version for trapping season? LOL


----------



## kennyb1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I liked the live time reporting!
Congrats....

Kenny


----------

